# Canon Lens Rebates



## Deleted member 20471 (Sep 29, 2013)

Canon just implemented a rebate program for its most popular (mostly "L") lenses.

http://www.the-digital-picture.com/News/News-Post.aspx?News=7901


----------



## bleephotography (Sep 29, 2013)

nicke said:


> Canon just implemented a rebate program for its most popular (mostly "L") lenses.
> 
> http://www.the-digital-picture.com/News/News-Post.aspx?News=7901



Thanks for the heads up. This is exactly what I've been waiting for, although an instant rebate would have been ideal.


----------



## Deals Wiz (Sep 29, 2013)

There is a price mistake at Best Buy right now according to Canon Price Watch:

http://www.canonpricewatch.com/blog/2013/09/massive-l-lenses-price-drops-24-70-ii-for-1999-and-more/

Best Buy applied the rebate as if it were an instant rebate. You can try to double dip by buying at that price and also filling out the mail-in rebate form. Worst case scenario is you get what is effectively an instant rebate.

My order is in, they have not cancelled it yet.


----------



## Vivid Color (Sep 29, 2013)

I just ordered Canon's 100L Macro lens at Best Buy for $899.99 plus tax. Assuming I get the rebate, the effective price will be $803. So, at the time of my order, 2:15pm Eastern Time in the U.S., the price mistake had not been fixed.


----------



## bleephotography (Sep 29, 2013)

Deals Wiz said:


> There is a price mistake at Best Buy right now according to Canon Price Watch:
> 
> http://www.canonpricewatch.com/blog/2013/09/massive-l-lenses-price-drops-24-70-ii-for-1999-and-more/
> 
> ...



Good looking out. Just placed an order for the 24-70 II five minutes ago, $2099.99 after tax so $1799.99 after mail-in rebate. Not bad...


----------



## Vivid Color (Sep 29, 2013)

I'm so sorry I forgot this in my earlier post: 

Thank you Deals Wiz for pointing out the Best Buy pricing mistake! I might not have caught this otherwise.


----------



## Deals Wiz (Sep 29, 2013)

Vivid Color said:


> I'm so sorry I forgot this in my earlier post:
> 
> Thank you Deals Wiz for pointing out the Best Buy pricing mistake! I might not have caught this otherwise.



You are welcome but the real credit goes to cpw I was just reposting their strategy, they are very quick with these deals, it is impressive.


----------



## howwon (Sep 29, 2013)

Prices in Canada reflects the rebate amount.

The 70-200 f/2.8 IS II is priced at $2199.97 at Camera Canada.
http://www.cameracanada.com/eNet-cart/product.asp?pid=2751B002&aid=pprice


----------



## Dukinald (Sep 29, 2013)

Vivid Color said:


> I just ordered Canon's 100L Macro lens at Best Buy for $899.99 plus tax. Assuming I get the rebate, the effective price will be $803. So, at the time of my order, 2:15pm Eastern Time in the U.S., the price mistake had not been fixed.



I also ordered a 100L but I made it as store pick up. Now I'm thinking I should have let them ship it direct to me so they won't have time to rescind the price (crossing my fingers).


----------



## Vivid Color (Sep 29, 2013)

Dukinald said:


> Vivid Color said:
> 
> 
> > I just ordered Canon's 100L Macro lens at Best Buy for $899.99 plus tax. Assuming I get the rebate, the effective price will be $803. So, at the time of my order, 2:15pm Eastern Time in the U.S., the price mistake had not been fixed.
> ...



I had my order shipped to the store as well. I have a receipt with the order price and I assume you do too. I think it would be very bad faith if they try to raise a price on an existing order they accepted and I really don't think they will do this. That said, it's pretty easy to return an item to Best Buy, especially when you are already in the store to pick it up!


----------



## Pi (Sep 29, 2013)

The prices of the lenses I am watching were raised a month or so ago, and now they are back to their summer prices with fanfare.


----------



## David Hull (Sep 29, 2013)

Why "Mail In" rebates? That is a huge step backwards for Canon who had been offering "Instant Rebates". It would be interesting to see if they are offering larger rebates under the mail in plan. Canon was notoriously poor in servicing their mail in rebates, plus you had to cut up your boxes.


----------



## bleephotography (Sep 30, 2013)

Pi said:


> The prices of the lenses I am watching were raised a month or so ago, and now they are back to their summer prices with fanfare.



If you factor in the mail-in rebate, a minor inconvenience, the prices are actually lower than they were in the summer.



David Hull said:


> Why "Mail In" rebates? That is a huge step backwards for Canon who had been offering "Instant Rebates". It would be interesting to see if they are offering larger rebates under the mail in plan. Canon was notoriously poor in servicing their mail in rebates, plus you had to cut up your boxes.



This will be my first time dealing with a Canon rebate, apparently they've implemented a pre-submission system: http://rebates.usa.canon.com Not sure if this is new or not, but it couldn't hurt...


----------



## Pi (Sep 30, 2013)

bleephotography said:


> Pi said:
> 
> 
> > The prices of the lenses I am watching were raised a month or so ago, and now they are back to their summer prices with fanfare.
> ...



Not for the 50L, the 85L, and the 24 TSE, that I am watching. They are about $50 more expensive than in the summer, after the rebates (data: canonpricewatch).


----------



## bleephotography (Sep 30, 2013)

Pi said:


> bleephotography said:
> 
> 
> > Pi said:
> ...



Bummer.

Considering these rebates run until next year, I doubt Canon will be issuing any holiday price reductions, except for perhaps a discount in their refurbished store :-\


----------



## Pi (Sep 30, 2013)

bleephotography said:


> Bummer. Considering these rebates run until next year, I doubt Canon will be issuing any holiday price reductions, except for perhaps a discount in their refurbished store :-\



The "rebates" are actually price fixing, a way to guarantee the minimal price.


----------



## Dukinald (Oct 5, 2013)

Vivid Color said:


> Dukinald said:
> 
> 
> > Vivid Color said:
> ...



I already received my 100L and presubmitted the rebate in canon's website. So all is good so far and it would seem I can really double dip.

btw the price at bestbuy site shows the correct price for this lens now ($1049).


----------

